# Looking for a new Goretex Jacket



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Looking for a jacket, must be goretex 2L or 3L, and must have wrist gaiters. The wrist gaiters have eluded me because Burton, Arcteryx, and Patagonia don't seem to really use them and those are most of the Goretex shells I could find. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? Right now I think the front runner is The North Face Free Thinker.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Well the new Burtons have the Powder Gaskets, their version of wrist gaiters but I personally prefer thumbholes.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Volcom has Gore-Tex jackets with wrist gaiters.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

I've seen the gaskets, haven't tried them, but I don't see how its going to work. 

I'll check out the Volcom, how is their build quality, etc. Anyone have experience with Quiksilver jackets?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

bklyned said:


> Anyone have experience with Quiksilver jackets?


i have last years t.rice goretex jacket, it has wrist gater w/ thumb holes & Awesome build quality. I believe all quiksilver jackets have the wrist gaters but you need to get the higher end jackets (t.rice line) if you want the thumb hole.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a brand new Oakely GREAT ASCENT JACKET with tags still for sale if you are interested. It's 2L Gortex and has wrist gaiters. I bought two last spring and only been using one. It's lime green. I can post pics if you are interested.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

These are really good jackets, arcteryx/patagonia quality. They have nice wrist gaiters. I've worn the Lofoten one piece for three seasons, no issues.
Norrøna Narvik Gore-Tex 2L Performance Shell Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com
Norrøna Lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Volcom TDS jackets are pretty nice if you want to spend that much money.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

Or you can buy stand alone wrist gaiters. Or buy base layers with wrist gaiters. Or use gauntlet gloves/ mitts. Don't let such a minor feature discourage you from buying a great shell when there are alternatives.

I had a Westbeach long ago with attached gaiters and all they did was get ragged and gross while the rest of the jacket still had life left in it.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a volcom crack 2L jacket that comes with wrist gators. Its an awesome jacket, build quality is solid, built in face mask, the lining is covered in pictures of random stuff which looks really cool,media pocket, goggle pocket, its awesome. I will probably always buy Volcom since I got this jacket. Its good stuff.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the info guys, I think I'll take a look at the Volcom Baldface, it looks like it has everything I want. Thanks.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha I was thinking about buying the baldface when it goes on sale! I love that jacket... 

Forgot to mention the zipper comes with a whistle too.. Comes with Recco. I think youll be happy you bought it tbh. I love my current jacket, but it has some brownish coloring on the sleeve that I hate.

Here is a pic of the lining. I just think it looks so cool.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the fit is like compared to the Burton Sig Fit? I'm usually a M in the AK stuff this year.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I just returned a Volcom Gore-Tex L jacket in size large (L in the name is the model) because it was baggier than I would have liked, even with layers. In the end I went with another jacket so I'm not sure if the medium would have fit better. I'm relatively lean at 6'3 and 185lbs.


----------

